# Martin Black Nickel Risers



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is a couple up close shots of our new riser color: Black Nickel. Check them out at www.martinarchery.com


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

For anyone interest.....Oakley makes some sunglasses called the ZERO, that has a "Black Chrome" color that looks like it would perfctly match this bow. It might be a cool combo.

http://oakley.com/catalog/colors/eyewear/omatter/new_zero/zero/dark_grey_black_iridium/


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Man I just had to wipe the drool off my keyboard after seeing that color. SWEET looking.


----------



## Just2DVS (Nov 9, 2004)

TTT to reply later


----------



## Just2DVS (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know the price on these. Does it look black or brown like on the site?


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Just2DVS said:


> Does anyone know the price on these. Does it look black or brown like on the site?


Brown on the site?  That must be my fault! I assure you they are black.  Contact your closest dealer about the best available price.


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

At The Ata Show They Called It Blackgasm


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

I got to see and touch  one in real life.........Pics do NOT do it justice, its awesome.............the one I saw was a shadowcat.


----------



## Tafkas (May 22, 2002)

Oh, thanks a bunch. That was probably MY Shadow Cat. I hope you wiped it off.


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

They have my Shadow cat at the Vegas shoot letting everyone touch it. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

You ad $65 to the target color cost for the Nickel and the one *thndrr* seen and touched was my Shadowcat that I built into a straight limb. Anyone that wants to drive to St joe is more then welcome to hold it and shoot it.....but you have to wear gloves


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

See ....PURDY


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

I have 2 martins already and after seeing this new one . . .I WANT ONE!!!! My birthday is in November, maybe I can talk the 'ol lady into gettin one!!!


----------

